# Federal Premium Powders - Anyone know what they use?



## DCammack (Dec 14, 2006)

I've been trying to load some rounds for my encore .243 Win in 15" barrel. A lot of H-4895, some Win 760, some IMR 4350 and some H335. None of my loads shoots as well as Fed. Prem. 85gr Sierra GameKing BTHPs. At well over $25/20 rds, I'd like to see if I can replicate the performance in some hand loads. Suggestions?

thanks.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

That is a very good question and one not easily answered. I have two cousins that are retired from Federal Cartridge. Back when I started handloading many years ago I asked the same question. The only answer I ever got was that they used a lot of Hodgdon Powders.

A lot of the major Ammo Makers use Powders that are not Cannister Grade Powders, ie we can not buy these powders as they are only sold to the major ammo makers.

I have been loading for a buddies 15" .243 T/C Encore. The load I settled on was H-4895 with 80gr. Speer Hot Core Spitzers. This bullet has a fantastic Ballistic Coefficient. The load I load for my buddy pushes this bullet at 2920 FPS, and prints 5 shot 100 yards groups in the 3/4" range quite consistantly.

Another load that I experimented with uses VARGET with 55gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips. This load is also quite accurate and goes across the Chronograph at 3240 FPS.

Sorry I couldn't be more help.

Larry


----------



## DCammack (Dec 14, 2006)

You've been more than helpful in both of your replies on this topic. Thanks for your time. I'll post anything I come up with that works well in mine. Just got it this week - .243 pro hunter with a burris 2-7x32. pretty sweet setup. It'll be interesting to see if the fluted barrel or the factory action on the pro hunter frame change things. I had Larry Gresham at SPS guns here in Dallas do the trigger job for me. It's a very solid 2.25lbs. Now the real work begins.
Deck


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I've had good luck with H380 under 80 and 85 grain bullets. H380 also meters very nicely from a standard powder measure. It seems to me that most cartridges seem to perform best when loaded close to or at maximums. Within limits, some may also perform well with a compressed load. Work your loads up slowly and be watchful for signs of stiff bolt lift, flattened primers or anything out of the ordinary. Good shooting, Burl


----------

